# Reutilizar chopper de fuente de PC?



## pdelt3 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mi pregunta es:

Se pueden reutilizar los transformadores tipo chopper de una fuente de PC?, en ese caso, ¿qué tensíon y corriente de salida podría obtener con esos trafos?


Pensaba en usar esos transformadores con 4 diodos y capacitor como la tipica fuente.


Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2010)

No , solo se los puede utilizar en fuentes conmutadas PWM

Saludos !


----------



## Johnatan (Nov 29, 2010)

los transformadores tipo choper no solo se pueden utilizar en señales PWM si no tambien como una fuente lo dificil es hacer la fuente para que algun transistor MOSFET o de pulso pero si se pueden utilizar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2010)

Johnatan dijo:


> los transformadores tipo choper no solo se pueden utilizar en señales PWM si no tambien como una fuente lo dificil es hacer la fuente para que algun transistor MOSFET o de pulso pero si se pueden utilizar


 

¿ Pulso y PWM no son sinónimos ? 

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 29, 2010)

> para que algun transistor MOSFET


La mayoría de las fuentes de PC usan BJT (transistor de unión bipolar).

Efectivamente como dijo 2M, son transformadores de alta frecuencia que se utilizan con fuentes conmutadas y no sirven para bajas frecuencias como la de las redes de alimentación domiciliaria. Requieren un previo procesamiento.


----------



## Johnatan (Nov 29, 2010)

sip no son sinonimos pero para que un chopper funcione en un afuente conmutada su entrada del primario por lo general es una señal en pulso echa por un transistor de efecto de campo ya que ala salida del  secundario lo hacen diodos shocty rapidos 



ejjejejejejej

salu2


----------



## vrpons (Nov 30, 2010)

Y podriamos aprobechar solo el armazon del transformador choper (me refiero a desbobinarlo) y bobinarlo nosotros con hilo de cobre del normalmente utilizado en bobinas??
Si le pongo al choper un bobinado primario y uno secundaria, me actuara como un transformador normal??


----------



## hellfull (Nov 30, 2010)

valdria para otra fuente de alimentacion conmutada pero para una lineal no.osea que a 220 no puedes ponerla.


----------



## vrpons (Nov 30, 2010)

No entiendo mucho esto ultimo.

¿Podrias explicarme un poco mejor porque no podria ponerlo a 220?

¿Si el grosor del hilo de cobre aguanta la potencia tampoco podria?

Yo creo que si rebobino el nucleo podria usarlo como un transformador normal no?

Gracias


----------



## Vin (Nov 30, 2010)

Te dice que no puedes ponerla a 220 directamente, esa transformador necesita ser excitado por un transistor en el primario.


----------



## vrpons (Nov 30, 2010)

Creo que no me explique correctamente.
Si yo del transformador choper aprobecho solo en nucleo de ferrita y luego lo rebobino con hilo de cobre segun mis necesidades no tendre un transformador normal y corriente que podre conectar a 220V o a cualquier sitio??  
Por ejemplo no podria hacerlo funcionar como stansformador para una fuente de alimentacion?


----------



## Vin (Nov 30, 2010)

No, no, y no.

Te estan diciendo que ese tipo de transformador, y cuando digo transformador me refiero a la estructura del nucleo necesita ser alimentado a alta frecuencia, y con los 50Hz de la red no vas a hacer nada, para que funcione necesitas ponerle un par de transistores en la entrada que se encarguen de hacerlo oscilar a alta frecuecia.

Si los rebobinas puedes obtener las tensiones que quieras, pero debes alimentarlos igual con transistores y a la salida poner diodos rapidos.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 30, 2010)

Ese transformador *NO PUEDE* trabajar a 50 Hz , pueden trabajar por encima de los 20 kHz.

Saludos !


----------



## vrpons (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok, gracias ahora lo comprendi.

Supongo que esto sera debido al materiar de la estructura del nucleo.

De esto deduzco que segun el tipo de transformador y su aplicacion se frabricaran con materiales diferentes no?


----------



## Vin (Nov 30, 2010)

Si, estos son relativamente más "difíciles" de hacer andar, pero dan mucho amperaje en relación a su tamaño y más si lo comparas con uno normal, por eso una de sus aplicacones es en fuentes de PC donde el espacio es muy limitado y se requiere gran potencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## vrpons (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Johnatan (Dic 15, 2010)

Alguno de ustedes tiene de pronto un montaje para hacer una fuente conmutada
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

Que alimentación ?
Cuantos volts de salida ?
Cuantos Amperes ?

Fuentes de Alimentación

Saludos !


----------

